# Ariens H70 Governor Replacement



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello All - Ray here. I was a member a few years ago. But, lost my job and did not kept up my membership. However, all is better and I am back. I have a quick question. I have a 1994 Ariens 7 Horse Snow King that I know needs a new governor. Is there any step-by-step instructions as to how to replace it? Is there a you tube video available? I am just looking on how to perform replacement. I have the governor - just need a little instruction as to how to do it. Thanks - Uncle Ray


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Ray, here is a link to the Tecumseh flat head service manual to get you started. As they say, one picture is worth a thousand words.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, "Grunt". I downloaded it and it is very useful. Any tips as to actually replacing it? Or, is the process pretty straightforward? I guess I am looking for reassurance that the task is not too daunting. In other words - looking for the "degree of difficulty" for this task. From what I see, not too complicated. Thanks again - Ray


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

What's the problem with the governor? Did the problem come on suddenly? On a Tecumseh engine, the governor is a small part on the inside of the "cylinder cover" and while I've never replaced one, I eyeballed on this past week and it shouldn't be a biggie.


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Nt40lanman -

My problem seems to be run of the mill - surges while idling. I installed new carb, etc. - all the variables mentioned here addressed. I tried to adjust governor linkage with no results. Still surging. If I make minimal adjustment, it over speeds at very high RPM's. and I immediately shut it down. Do not want broken connecting rod or worse. Came to conclusion based on info here that gov needs replacing. Do I need to remove engine or does case slip off? Been a few years since I've been in an engine and this will be first time on this type Tecumseh/Ariens. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Surging would be a carb issue most likely. Was the new carb adjustable or fixed jet? Does choking the engine a bit help at all?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with Shryp. If it is surging it is most likely a carb problem not a broken governor problem. First check for any air leaks around the carb base or the manifold. If the governor is trying to keep the rpms in check it is working but may be out of adjustment. I don't think i would take the engine apart at this point. A video of it running would be a great help in trying to solve this problem, especially a close up of the governor arm as the engine is running.


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Shryp and CarlB - Thanks, guys! I was kind of hoping NOT to take the engine apart. I was just doing the research and the governor seems to be where everyone was pointing me to - except the guys on this forum (and I thank you). It is an adjustable carb. I will do what you recommend first. I will take a video and try to post it here. I am getting it ready to blow some snow today - expecting 6"+ (Michigan). I will see what happens and get back to you - hopefully with a video to boot. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

On my HM80 the surging was caused by a leaking manifold gasket where the intake manifold attaches to the head.
Hank


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea, governors are a pretty simple device and not prone to breaking in the case so I thought it may be something else, or at least rule out everything else first


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have only seen 1 reported case of a broken governor gear. I have lost count of how many reports of carb issues I have seen.


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, guys, I am back - just returned from working in MN. Kind of cold up there, to say the least. Anyway, was running the snow blower yesterday and ran into the same problem again. But this time, I took care to note WHEN the surging began. I started the old girl up and it idled perfectly. I started blowing snow and in about 10 mins the surging began. Intermittent, and only for a few seconds at a time. I would then go for about 10 mins and then it would again come on for a few seconds, then go away. I did notice that when snow spray blew on the engine, the surge would go away. After reading your posts, I am tending to believe I have an air leak, and all indications seem to point to a manifold leak. The temperature up here when all this was happening was -1 f. Do you think I am on the right track? I do not think it is the carburetor to engine gasket because this was new with the new carb. But, I am beginning to think that when the engine is heated up, the gasket and head are expanding and contracting just a little and letting air in. Could this actually happen or am I really off base? Thanks for your help - Uncle Ray


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a warm place to work, it's pretty easy to just yank it all apart and replace all the intake gaskets. Look in the carb while you're at it.


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

I finally got the time and the place is warm enough to work. I have been thinking about your suggestions of my problem being the carb. My question is this - if the carb was "new" (delivered in packaging), could surging still be caused by the carb? I mean, should I have cleaned it before installing it? I got thinking that maybe it sat on a shelf in stock and varnish could have solidified in the jets. Could this be possible? I am going to take it off and clean it like instructed by Tecumseh and let you know. One more thing - there is a second needle valve on the bowl of the carb. I think it is a drain valve cause it seems to do nothing else cause it is positioned so far away from anything in the carb. Can I plug this up (solder or something like that0? It does nothing else except drain fuel from the bowl. Thanks, Guys!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Carburetors are statically "tuned" when they arrive, meaning they have been pressure tested and the needles, if any, have been set at the factory starting points for "turns out" from their stops. Beyond that, you are the tuner. From your description, the governor is performing fine. A faulty governor is either "stuck" in one position, or shattered inside your crankcase with a stripped gear. If you work your governor arm back and forth slowly, and see a change in engine operation, it is working. Surging is most often caused by running lean...both air leaks and carburetor function can cause surging. Also valve clearance. It can be one of the most difficult symptoms to cure in any small engine. MH


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

The drain on the carb bowl is just that, a drain to get the gas out of the bowl so it doesn't sit there through the summer and mess up the carb. I am not an expert but if the thing is surging while idling it seems that the idle jet could be the problem. Go on You Tube and enter keywords that would get you the proper response. I have subscribed to a guy, Donyboy73. He is very good, gets to the point without flapping his gums too much. If your engine surges at high speed and if there is an adjustable jet on the bottom of the bowl that could need adjustment. There are numerous videos there on that subject and one picture tells a thousand words. A lot depends on what carb you have on the machine.


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Motorhead64 and rminnehan - I am going to look at the needle adjustment. First, I will look for the video about the adjustable jet. I do appreciate you guys jumping in to help here. I am learning....just wish I had a little more experience in small engines. But, as I said, I am learning. It,s a good machine and I want to save it. With help like this, I think I will.


----------

